# [Edit thread] Madara's rape face



## Golden Circle (Apr 23, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

credits to CA182


----------



## Magician (Apr 23, 2013)

Dis gon be good.


----------



## Jad (Apr 23, 2013)

Mr Bean! It's his twin.


----------



## Vagabond (Apr 23, 2013)

He's a spitting image of his father.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Kamina. (Apr 23, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2013)

THat's a prepare your anus face if there ever was one.


----------



## Susano'o (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Tam (Apr 23, 2013)

Madaraface_V2


----------



## Axekick (Apr 23, 2013)

Uagh, that Hinata edit is creepy as all hell.


----------



## Abz (Apr 23, 2013)

Benene said:


> [sp][/sp]





Tam said:


> Madaraface_V2



do you guys have _ANY IDEA_ how scary those posts are


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

This face gets scarier and scarier the more I look at it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> This face gets scarier and scarier the more I look at it.


Madara is insane


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

creepy as fuck, all off them. 



Vagabond said:


> He's a spitting image of his father.


damn i can see it now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

The cheek lines are cute on Mads though, and not on Tajima. 



Jeαnne said:


> Madara is insane



I like 'em that way.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The cheek lines are cute on Mads though, and not on Tajima.
> 
> 
> 
> I like 'em that way.


Hashi better take care


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Hashi better take care



Madara is very aggressive and excitable. 

Poor Hashi has no idea. He think's he's excited but he's got nothing on Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara is very aggressive and excitable.
> 
> Poor Hashi has no idea. He think's he's excited but he's got nothing on Madara.


Madara will want to top this time


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 23, 2013)

[sp]credits to 




[/sp]


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara's face needs to be made into the new smiley for Naruto forums


----------



## oblivion186 (Apr 23, 2013)

Tam said:


> Madaraface_V2


the 2nd one is overly attached girlfriend


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

HOLY SHIT.

I have been laughing for three minutes straight over this. AHAHAHA!   :rofl


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2013)

oh god


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Hashi was telling jokes about Madara's performance last night in public.


----------



## falconzx (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I tried 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## falconzx (Apr 23, 2013)

NarSauce V2


----------



## Amrun (Apr 23, 2013)

I think I split my spleen laughing at this.

@Boshi:  Pretty funny.  "This isn't even my final form." And he kills her.


----------



## Moeka (Apr 23, 2013)

*opens thread*
scary!
*scrolls scrolls scrolls*
scary scary scary!!!
*closes thread*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2013)

best thread ever


----------



## ed17 (Apr 23, 2013)

godammit my stomach hurts now


----------



## Menma the Nukenin (Apr 23, 2013)

So perfect, I can't stop laughing


----------



## Gortef (Apr 23, 2013)

I gotta use this one again... fits quite well


*Spoiler*: __ 




Madaras final form


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 23, 2013)

oh dear god this thread... hahahahah I'm dying here, potential tajima level, like father like son


----------



## PlasticGear (Apr 23, 2013)

This is why Madara is one of the best characters.

Period.

This is up there with Uchihahahahaha.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 23, 2013)

5 star thread, I cant stop laughing


----------



## Annabella (Apr 23, 2013)

+reps amazing as always Xin 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Emily (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahahaha that face fits Sauce perfectly


----------



## Herpules (Apr 23, 2013)

Emily said:


> Hahahaha that face fits Sauce perfectly



oh my god yes it does, that makes it even creepier


----------



## Saphira (Apr 23, 2013)

Annabella said:


> +reps amazing as always Xin
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 this thread has even more potential than the tajima one.


----------



## Danzio (Apr 23, 2013)

This thread is full of gold


----------



## Alaude (Apr 23, 2013)

These edits


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 23, 2013)

I can see this thread having header potential.

Anyone want to try adding it to Deidara's face here?


----------



## Arisu (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara really is fucking Vegeta 





EDIT: Fuck that, I found a better one


----------



## Scizor (Apr 23, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I can see this thread having header potential.
> 
> Anyone want to try adding it to Deidara's face here?



​


----------



## Okodi (Apr 23, 2013)

You win young fella


----------



## Annabella (Apr 23, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I can see this thread having header potential.
> 
> Anyone want to try adding it to Deidara's face here?



*Spoiler*: __ 








edit: ninja'd


----------



## takL (Apr 23, 2013)

great edits! 


still.... is it me or the original panel of madaras face of an orgastic spasm is unbeatable.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Madara really is fucking Vegeta
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Scizor said:


> ​


Oh shi-


----------



## whatuwan (Apr 23, 2013)

Bleach related:


----------



## Bissen (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG


Now that is blasphemy 


Bwahahahaa!!!!


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Apr 23, 2013)

Some of this edits are plain scary. Still awesome.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 23, 2013)

Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


>



This is so worthy of this thread


----------



## Saphira (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

That would scare me for life. 

Damn out of rep.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 23, 2013)

24'd within 2 pages


----------



## Abz (Apr 23, 2013)

madara's face this chapter is by far the scariest face expression i've seen from naruto in a _very_ long time. i am actually dreading the anime teams depiction


----------



## jacamo (Apr 23, 2013)

someone, please edit Madara into this


----------



## Thimbleberry (Apr 23, 2013)

They think Kakashi is just adorbs


----------



## Rosi (Apr 23, 2013)

the heeeell 
chip, i'm really sorry i'm 24'd.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 23, 2013)

LOLOL


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Apr 23, 2013)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Apr 23, 2013)

Naymles said:


> madara's face this chapter is by far the scariest face expression i've seen from naruto in a _very_ long time. i am actually dreading the anime teams depiction



It will probably be a disappointing/distorted one, considering it's the anime.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 23, 2013)

wht the fuck


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I can see this thread having header potential.
> 
> Anyone want to try adding it to Deidara's face here?



Xin's bitchslap pic.


----------



## PopoTime (Apr 23, 2013)

Someone needs to take this 



With Madara being the guy in the mirror and Hashi and Mito at the table 

I would but i have no fucking idea how to make gifs


----------



## Dominus (Apr 23, 2013)

Someone should add his face instead of this or this.


----------



## Emily (Apr 23, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Someone needs to take this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now this would be epic 
gif gods work your magic


----------



## Xin (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Xin's bitchslap pic.



Too big


----------



## Miiami (Apr 23, 2013)

gals go wild



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AVC (Apr 23, 2013)

Not really an edit, but did you see the last One Piece chapter? There was a fish with the exact same face as Madara! I almost fell from my chair laughing !!! They look the same look!

Link removed


----------



## SenSensei (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Antos (Apr 23, 2013)

Best part of the chapter he basically jizzed his pants.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 23, 2013)

@ch1p  You won this thread


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2013)

ch1p said:


> [sp][/sp]



Most hilarious post in this thread


----------



## Kusa (Apr 23, 2013)

Omg ch1p 

I can't anymore


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

WHY CH1P WHY!!!

I did notice that at least 25% of the threads this week were about that one panel.  Over half last night.

I am in public and there are people behind me who saw that SnJ edit and they are all laughing at me oh God.


----------



## Bissen (Apr 23, 2013)

What twisted minds you have


----------



## Dominus (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2013)

Bender said:


> Most hilarious post in this thread



Actually, this one is betteR:

[sp][/sp]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

STOP REPOSTING IT CH1P I AM IN PUBLIC.

 

The table behind me.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 23, 2013)

But Pika, it technically is a different pic. 

Hashirama's on the top this time


----------



## Zlad (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahahahhah, best thread ever! Make it better than the last thread


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2013)

@The Prodigy


----------



## Saphira (Apr 23, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Actually, this one is betteR:
> 
> [sp][/sp]



It works both ways


----------



## Magician (Apr 23, 2013)

STOP MAKING ME LAUGH!!


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Arisu (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 23, 2013)

credit's to our banned friend chris182a


----------



## Abz (Apr 23, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> credit's to our banned friend chris182a



scariest thing eva


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2013)

@Ch1p

    

Good lord you're gonna make me die laughing


----------



## Bissen (Apr 23, 2013)

Holy F...! I can't even...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> WHY CH1P WHY!!!
> 
> I did notice that at least 25% of the threads this week were about that one panel.  Over half last night.
> 
> I am in public and there are people behind me who saw that SnJ edit and they are all laughing at me oh God.


this is too much


----------



## Saturnine (Apr 23, 2013)

Fantastic thread <3

Couldn't burst laughing out loud, but not much gets me going.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Annabella (Apr 23, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Actually, this one is betteR:
> 
> [sp][/sp]


 perfect

 I can't  its hilarious

all your edits are great ch1p, +reps 



Seraphiel said:


> credit's to our banned friend chris182a


 awesome  we miss you CA :33


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 23, 2013)

If this is not best thread of 2013, I fucking look forward to that glorious day


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara rape face >>>>> Itachi & Sasuke's rape face.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 23, 2013)

I never thought the Tajima face edit thread would be surpassed.

I could not have been more wrong. 

So much nightmare fuel in this thread...


----------



## Legend777 (Apr 23, 2013)

This thread is fucking epic   



Benene said:


> [sp][/sp]



WTF  


Best one


----------



## Punished Pathos (Apr 23, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 23, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> [sp][/sp]


THERE IS NO GOD!


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 23, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I never thought the Tajima face edit thread would be surpassed.
> 
> I could not have been more wrong.
> 
> So much nightmare fuel in this thread...



The only difference between Madara and Tajima, is tht Tajima lacks the Rinnegan


----------



## Antos (Apr 23, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> [sp][/sp]



Wow That is one pedo looking ninja

best panel since crazy Itachi face.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 23, 2013)

This thread is what nightmares are made from.


----------



## Abz (Apr 23, 2013)

had to be done..don't care if it's already been done because you can't get enough of it

​

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2013)

The Iloveyou blubber...



Jeαnne said:


> this is too much



Leaving that common room was so awkward.  Someone said "oh there goes out entertainment" when I closed the laptop.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> [sp][/sp]



It looks like Mr. Bean so so much. 



cannot unsee


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 23, 2013)

Mr Bean mao


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Apr 23, 2013)

ch1p said:


> It looks like Mr. Bean so so much.



Holy shit I just spat out my drink.


----------



## joshuah2o (Apr 23, 2013)

god bless madara batshit crazy self
[YOUTUBE] Chiriku's filler jutsu [/YOUTUBE]
that song/amv  is what comes to mind when i see madara reaction


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2013)

Clearly for Hashi.


----------



## Susano'o (Apr 23, 2013)

Should have added this last night.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 23, 2013)

Miiami said:


> gals go wild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl :rofl    

I'M FREAKING DYING HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robotron (Apr 23, 2013)

Not as clean as it could have been, but I wanna go to bed.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Antos (Apr 23, 2013)

I am super lazy


----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2013)

man, it looks so distubring.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 23, 2013)

Thread of 2013


----------



## falconzx (Apr 23, 2013)

ch1p said:


> man, it looks so disturbing.



I feel bad for not being able to rep you


----------



## Sarry (Apr 23, 2013)

I never thought I'd say this, but those edits can get scary/creepy
No sleep tonight 


Madara has clearly surpassed his father...


----------



## Kage (Apr 23, 2013)

this thread frightens me


----------



## 1Person (Apr 23, 2013)

I was having a horrible day untill i came across this thread!
Now i'll just have horrible dreams

Someone PLEASE update the telegram image


----------



## Amrun (Apr 23, 2013)

Telegram image has GOT to be Xin's slap gif.


----------



## Thimbleberry (Apr 23, 2013)

ch1p said:


> It looks like Mr. Bean so so much.
> 
> 
> 
> cannot unsee



Very little had to be done


----------



## ed17 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thimbleberry said:


> Very little had to be done





this thread is so like father like son


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Apr 24, 2013)

Looking like the monster from the movie "sinister" I wanted to edit these pics but I don't have the tools on my new computer. I would love for one of you to do it for me though

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 24, 2013)

Naymles said:


> had to be done..don't care if it's already been done because you can't get enough of it
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



Game over.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 24, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Komoyaru (Apr 24, 2013)

Holy shit that first one is scary as FUCK!


----------



## Bissen (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm cracking up with laugher - seriously, at a point, I couldn't breathe!

I tend to say this is all the really good edit threads, but...

I love you guys


----------



## Elsa (Apr 24, 2013)

Good thread...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Sykonaut (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## takL (Apr 24, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

tajimad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitt (Apr 24, 2013)

Not gonna lie, Uchihahaha has been surpassed.  And by a great margin.

This chapter would've literally been shit if it wasn't for the rape face.


----------



## Sarry (Apr 24, 2013)

Hahaha, I wonder how Madara's own mother loved him!
Especially with that face!


----------



## ch1p (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Sykonaut (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## WizzzeR (Apr 24, 2013)

*sooo Kishi is Egoraptor?*

100% proven


----------



## Okodi (Apr 24, 2013)

The real deal about the Rinnegan 

[sp][/sp][sp][/sp]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 24, 2013)

Anything with Hashirama's stupid happy face in it...


----------



## takL (Apr 24, 2013)

this isnt an edit but


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Apr 24, 2013)

Man...that video was atrocious....


----------



## Emily (Apr 24, 2013)

ch1p said:


> man, it looks so distubring.



WIN  


Wtf it's already been colored!?


----------



## Danzio (Apr 24, 2013)

TaKL, you should stop smiling because you're scaring people.


This and the tajima thread are easily the best edit threads in years.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 24, 2013)

ch1p said:


> man, it looks so distubring.


----------



## MangaR (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats amazing, thank you people of NF !


----------



## Sykonaut (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## SageNaruto21 (Apr 24, 2013)

*[GIF]Serious Madara*


----------



## ch1p (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 25, 2013)

Chip made this thread  

the rest of us were his illegal substances


----------



## Sykonaut (Apr 25, 2013)

A few more:


----------



## Thimbleberry (Apr 25, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

Tonton is making everyone really uncomfortable



Photobomb


----------



## Elsa (Apr 25, 2013)

Thimbleberry said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Tonton is making everyone really uncomfortable
> 
> ...





Excellent!


----------



## Xin (Apr 25, 2013)

I vote this for TG picture (but it's too big ).


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 25, 2013)

posting in the golden thread.


----------



## Bissen (Apr 25, 2013)

I remember cracking in laughter when I saw this edit with Tajima's face, and figured Madara's rape face would go brilliantly with it. I only edited it "yes".


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elsa (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Emily (Apr 25, 2013)

ch1p said:


> [sp][/sp]



Creepy...

In a funny way 
Too bad I can't rep you again 

keep 'em coming


----------



## ch1p (Apr 25, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

that awkward anatomy



Xin said:


> I vote this for TG picture (but it's too big ).



Not to suck arse or anything, but I'm with Pika earlier on this thread and prefer your slap gif.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah I already expressed my opinion on this, and everything ch1p posted has been amazing, but Xin's slap gif should be the telegrams header.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Apr 25, 2013)

OMG I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## MrCatalyst (Apr 25, 2013)

I gave it a shot.


----------



## Sykonaut (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Emily (Apr 25, 2013)

ch1p said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> that awkward anatomy



 Win! Actually saw a similar pic with those "sexy trees" somewhere and Hashi fapping to them.. XDD


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 25, 2013)

ch1p STAHP ! there's only so many times i can rep you.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 25, 2013)

Man you guys went nuts with this thread... :33

Now I gotta post the rest of my edits up in here... antBeAssed

Mah just make do with my template and edit in the first post of this thread.


----------



## girlycard (Apr 25, 2013)

First time and I got no idea what I'm doing.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 25, 2013)

^ ^ ^


----------



## Mariko (Apr 25, 2013)

MOZINOR said:


>





ch1p said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> that awkward anatomy
> 
> ...






Madara and the wood: a never-ending story! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khTntOxX-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sykonaut (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 26, 2013)

Holy fucking shit.....


----------



## ed17 (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2013)

My first PS edited gif.... Be indulgents! 
(And thanks Chris for his advices!)



The edits faces moove too much... I do better next time...


----------



## ed17 (Apr 26, 2013)

EroXLuffy said:


> My first PS edited gif.... Be indulgents!
> (And thanks Chris for his advices!)
> 
> 
> ...



what version of PS did you use for the edit?
Can I use the CS3 version?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2013)

ed17 said:


> what version of PS did you use for the edit?
> Can I use the CS3 version?



I precisely use CS3

Open a gif with "folder" > "importation"  
For this, in the "importation" window, type *.* in the field and click "charge"
Then select your gif.

Each pics will appear as a layer

Edit them as you want

In "window", click "animation"

Be sure each pics in the animation bar correspond to a different layer

In "folder" > "save for the web"

Be sure you're in gif mode and in a repetitive mode

Save

It's good!



(Sorry, I dunno if the english version has the same name for the buttons...)


----------



## Sykonaut (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## girlycard (Apr 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CA182 (Apr 26, 2013)

My thread was deleted so I'm sticking this in here...



> ​
> If you can't see imageshack here's imgur -
> 
> Note - The story is simple
> ...


----------



## ed17 (Apr 26, 2013)

EroXLuffy said:


> I precisely use CS3
> 
> Open a gif with "folder" > "importation"
> For this, in the "importation" window, type *.* in the field and click "charge"
> ...



Thanks! I will try it


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 26, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> My thread was deleted so I'm sticking this in here...


why the fuck did it get deleted?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 26, 2013)

Yea wut. Why wasn't it just merged?


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 26, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> My thread was deleted so I'm sticking this in here...


i could have sworn it was merge with the convo thread, for some reason.


----------



## Tam (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wait my Gif thread was merged with the convo thread?

Why...?


----------



## Rios (Apr 27, 2013)

My guess is that it doesnt allow other members to contribute. All replies will essentially be compliments with no progression, new content and in the end - no point.


----------



## Joe (Apr 27, 2013)

This stuff is quite funny.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 27, 2013)

thought this belonged here


----------



## CA182 (Apr 27, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> thought this belonged here



5 is the bestest! 

9 looks like Oro!


----------



## Bissen (Apr 27, 2013)

Yup, no. 5 is fucking wicked!


----------



## Jaraiya421 (Apr 30, 2013)

*SEXY FACE*

That's his sexy face =)


----------



## hannah (May 5, 2013)

I tried. ˇˇ


----------



## Bissen (May 5, 2013)

hannah said:


> I tried. ˇˇ



Repped


----------



## hannah (May 5, 2013)

Greetings from the lovely ladies.


And a hug goodbye.


----------



## Olivia (May 6, 2013)

Someone probably already made this, but whatever.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T-Bag (May 6, 2013)

lol obito. good one

madara looks like a mad scientist, and the nazi guy from Hellsing i forget his name


----------



## Tony Lou (May 15, 2013)

Someone edit a Naruto panel with the subtitle "SASUKEEEE....!!!"


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2013)




----------



## eluna (May 16, 2013)

Here we go

Madara motherfucking gentleman


----------



## Seraphiel (May 16, 2013)

eluna said:


> Here we go



You do know a member of this forum made that right?


----------



## eluna (May 16, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> You do know a member of this forum made that right?



Nope,but if you tell me who I apreciate


----------



## Bender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Abz (May 17, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> You do know a member of this forum made that right?



yes it was.......



eluna said:


> Nope,but if you tell me who I apreciate



that who is me.....

​


----------



## BurningVegeta (May 17, 2013)

My favorite of the two...


----------



## General Mael Radec (May 23, 2013)

Loved how hashirama tells him to basicly calm the fuck down,he'll deal with him later xD


----------



## Lunos (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2014)

Lol and I can't believe this thread is over a year old. Makes you realise how little the plot has moved forward.


----------



## mrsaphen (Sep 21, 2014)

This thread again


----------



## ch1p (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh wow, good trip down memory lane.


----------



## Suit (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## DarQDawG (Sep 21, 2014)

God damn. Jay Leno ain't got shit on that jawbone.


----------



## the real anti christ (Sep 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skull007 (Sep 21, 2014)

I've just looked the first few pages but...

Did someone do one with rin? you know, when she said "come, I won't hurt you"


----------



## the real anti christ (Sep 23, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> I've just looked the first few pages but...
> 
> Did someone do one with rin? you know, when she said "come, I won't hurt you"



I didn't see it :<


----------

